# 2015 Burton Custom X + Antler or Mystery



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

For myself, it would be the Burton Custom (camber) and a Flight Attendant....assuming it has to be Burton. If not, the options are literally endless. You didn't exactly explain your riding style or board preferences.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah if you're locked into Burton with $1500... Name Dropper, Custom Camber, and Flight Attendant.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

specr1 said:


> I guess the question is, should I go for two boards that are *extremely* high performers in their category or just one board that's *not so *extremely high performance.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

specr1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a chance to have either a 2015 custom x + antler or a mystery. Or anything else that is around $1500. (I have to spend it on snowboards, don't ask why)
> 
> ...


Consider Mystery plus used CUstom X (pay for the Cx yourself, you can get them pretty cheap). 

Depends on where you ride, what you like to do. Sounds like you must gets CX, since you really like that board. If you get lots of powder then fill out with powder board, for example.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

specr1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a chance to have either a 2015 custom x + antler or a mystery. Or anything else that is around $1500. (I have to spend it on snowboards, don't ask why)
> 
> ...


It all depends on what kind of ride you like?

I got the Antler last year to improve my switch riding and more jib/fun stuff down the hill. It's fun to play around with but it comes to short in carving and edge hold compared to Custom X (I had -09 model). I suspect the Mystery is equally or better than the CX. I havn't tried it.
Mystery is packed with high tech so it could be fun to try out - I guess few would spend $1500 for it.


----------



## specr1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone for their replies.

I only ever ridden traditional camber boards and I really enjoy the CX. That's why I'm considering taking the risk with the Mystery, since it's camber this year.

But I also want to try a funner board to go around trees and a board that is better for powder.

What is the libtech equivalent of the CX?

I'm not locked into burton but it would be simplier because I have EST bindings already.

I'm reading up on the flight attendant and considering it.

Can anyone quickly tell me whats the difference between the Flying V and S-Rocker?

Thanks


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

specr1 said:


> Thank you everyone for their replies.
> 
> I only ever ridden traditional camber boards and I really enjoy the CX. That's why I'm considering taking the risk with the Mystery, since it's camber this year.
> 
> ...


This weekend is demo weekend. Flight Attendant is one on my wish list for carving and powder.

Flying V has rocker between feet, a mellow camber under the foot and a rocker again at the nose and tail.
S-rocket has mostly camber but a rocker at the nose.

Evo.com shows this pretty well:
Burton Family Tree Flight Attendant Snowboard 2015 | evo
Burton Custom Flying V Snowboard 2015 | evo


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

specr1 said:


> What is the libtech equivalent of the CX?
> 
> Thanks


I'd have to say the darker series.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

SGoldwin said:


> It all depends on what kind of ride you like?
> 
> I got the Antler last year to improve my switch riding and more jib/fun stuff down the hill. It's fun to play around with but it comes to short in carving and edge hold compared to Custom X (I had -09 model). I suspect the Mystery is equally or better than the CX. I havn't tried it.
> Mystery is packed with high tech so it could be fun to try out - I guess few would spend $1500 for it.


The mystery is not like the CX if you are talking about the Flying V mystery. 

CX is a hard charging cambered board, and while the mystery is very precise, quick edge to edge, it's more surfy b/c it's not cambered. The cambered mystery is like the CX, but a little softer, still a pretty stiff setup. 

I'd put the Mystery in both versions at 7 or 8/10 stiffness vs the CX. 

I would rate the Flying V mystery 6 or 7 /10 on edge hold vs 10/10 for cambered mystery and CX. 

If you keep the Flying V board sharp it's a 7 or a little better for edge hold. If you let it get dull, it's a 3 or worse, sharpness is always important but super important for Flying V. 

In soft snow, or powder that's not too deep the mystery is a sweet ride. Of my four board quiver I primarily ride mystery Flying V on soft snow and Vapor (basically cambered mystery) on hardpack/ice. My other two boards are powder oriented and collect dust unless I leave ontario for a trip.


----------



## Shredtastic (Feb 13, 2014)

I guess the question is, should I go for two boards that are extremely high performers in their category or just one board that's not so extremely high performance.


SGboarder said:


> Fixed that for you.



good post, really made me laugh 

...have U ever ridden one ?



I would buy the Mystery ...especially if its not your Money... just to try it ! 
May be you never again have the chance to ride one ! 
Its good that Burton dropped the Flying V and continued the cambered one ..
Buy a 2014 Fish as your 2nd and you are very fine ..!!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

SGboarder said:


> Sorry to say that all of this is probably pointless, because this year there is only a cambered Mystery (no more Flying V) which is considerably softer than the Custom X.


Thanks for the correction, I'm out of touch. 

I would not recommend a cambered mystery over CX based on what the OP said, sounds like he likes the stiffness of the CX.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Shredtastic said:


> I guess the question is, should I go for two boards that are extremely high performers in their category or just one board that's not so extremely high performance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have ridden the last Vapor, which is pretty similar in concept/positioning to the current Mystery (last year the Vapor more less became the cambered Mystery and this year the Flying V Mystery was dropped).
The board sits between the Custom X (stiffer, more aggressive) and the Antler (softer, Flying V) - which means that it is not quite as good as either of those decks at their respective specialties:
- Custom X rails harder, carves more aggressively, and charges/hauls ass somewhat better than the Mystery (which in turn is (much) better than the Antler).
- In contrast, the Antler is more playful, forgiving, and suited to messing about than the Mystery (which, of course, is much better at this than the Custom X).

Hence, the edit to the statement - the Mystery is pretty high performance all-around, but the Custom X and Antler are higher/extremely high performance in their respective categories.



Lamps said:


> Thanks for the correction, I'm out of touch.
> 
> I would not recommend a cambered mystery over CX based on what the OP said, sounds like he likes the stiffness of the CX.


Totally agree. OP would be better off with a Custom X plus (depending on his circumstances and preferences) either a mess-about board (Antler or similar) and/or a pow stick (Fish, etc.).


----------



## specr1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you all again, these replies are all very helpful.

I think I'll stick with the CX.

But since the flight attendant has been mentioned, i started looking at other boards as well.

Anyone have any input regarding:
Flight Attendant
Landlord
vs Antler?

My understanding is that s-rocker and flying v are both hybrid boards but flying v is better on groomed than in powder and vice versa for the s-rockers?

Thanks


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Depends on the S Rocker. The type on the two you're looking at its camber from your back contact point through you're front foot and then nose rocker. So it's mostly camber. Between the Landlord and Flight Attendant, the Landlord is more or less a powder shaped Custom X. The Flight Attendant is like a powder shaped Process. Those are more or less the boards personalities but with powder in mind.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Demoday 1 has endeed. Triedf several boards but one stod out: Mystery. 

I really like it's carving capablities. Lighter anf a little bit softer than the Custom X. After mystery I tried the Landloard with in conparison it felt like a big tank. Not fair to the Landloard but the Mystery suited me perectly. Shame the price.


----------



## Foggygoggles (Dec 4, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Depends on the S Rocker. The type on the two you're looking at its camber from your back contact point through you're front foot and then nose rocker. So it's mostly camber. Between the Landlord and Flight Attendant, the Landlord is more or less a powder shaped Custom X. The Flight Attendant is like a powder shaped Process. Those are more or less the boards personalities but with powder in mind.


Thank you Nivek - I've been wondering for months what the difference between the landlord and flight attendant actually is, seems Burton go out of their way to tell you as little as possible that might be useful in selecting a board. Legend dude, thanks again - this site would basically be shit without you


----------



## specr1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Depends on the S Rocker. The type on the two you're looking at its camber from your back contact point through you're front foot and then nose rocker. So it's mostly camber. Between the Landlord and Flight Attendant, the Landlord is more or less a powder shaped Custom X. The Flight Attendant is like a powder shaped Process. Those are more or less the boards personalities but with powder in mind.


I see, thanks. I'm not familer with the Process but I'll check it out.



SGoldwin said:


> Demoday 1 has endeed. Triedf several boards but one stod out: Mystery.
> 
> I really like it's carving capablities. Lighter anf a little bit softer than the Custom X. After mystery I tried the Landloard with in conparison it felt like a big tank. Not fair to the Landloard but the Mystery suited me perectly. Shame the price.


Nice,

Any thoughts on the Mystery vs CX? Did you get to try out the flight attendant?


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

specr1 said:


> Any thoughts on the Mystery vs CX? Did you get to try out the flight attendant?


I like the Mystery more. It's lighter and it's softer than the CX and that suits me better. They didn't have the Flight attendant. I tried the Landlord and compared to the Mystery it felt big and clumsy - not a fair comparison but that how it felt.


----------



## ifox (Apr 23, 2012)

*Method, Mystery and now Custom X*

First let me tell you about my riding style. I ride all mountain with always some time spent hitting intermediate jumps. I do boxes but not rails since a back injury. I ride aggressive and when I jump its mostly backside 360's, some 180's, lots of grabs on the straight airs and thats about it. I ride mostly midwest (granite peak and devils head) with at least 1 and sometimes 2 trips out west. 

Coming out of riding vapors I went into my first super board the 2011 Method . It was flying V and probably the best high end board I ever rode. My spins improved and my overall confidence went up. The board was playful and while there was plenty of chatter at speed especially carving, it still held up. Then for some stupid reason I sold it to a friend and got the first Mystery. This was also flying V and seemed to ride just as great. I rode it a full season and then my first day this season with it I noticed massive delam on the tail. Burton was awesome and replaced it with the new model which unfortunately was camber. I rode it and swear to God on the first day which was superbowl blizzard day (last week) it started to delam in the exact same spot! Again Burton fixed things with a gift card for a replacement. This time though I changed and went home with a Custom X. 

What I noticed about the Mystery (camber) is that it was not at all a great camber board. It was none of the benefits of flying V with very little benefit of camber not to say anything of the fact that it simply does not hold up to aggressive riding. It is really a board meant for fat cats who wanna crusie the groomers. The previous model was much more of a performer and felt like you it was something different under your feet. The 2011 Method was killer. I will ride the custom X this week and let you know how it felt.. though I will prolly throw down on the upcoming 2015 Custom Mystery next season. 

X-


----------



## theransom (Jan 19, 2014)

i have been thrashing the mystery camber all year with no problems. that board shreds. i'm not sure what you mean that it isn't a good camber board


----------



## ifox (Apr 23, 2012)

theransom said:


> i have been thrashing the mystery camber all year with no problems. that board shreds. i'm not sure what you mean that it isn't a good camber board



What I mean is exactly what I said... The board is too light to do what camber boards do best and that is hold an edge and maintain good stability. Not only that but the tail started to delam on the first day with just some intermediate jumps. I spoke to people in the know about this and they agreed completely and that is probably why its being disco'd. If your just cruising groomers I am sure you would be fine on it.. but if you take jumps and like to carve hard there are much better choices for much less money. The great thing about Burton is that they stand behind their products AND they take chances with design. They listen to feedback and adjust. The high end stuff is kinda like R&D product.. they make it and then see how it does in the field and then they adjust. Eventually the stuff that works make it into their main models. Prolly one of the best camber boards I ever rode was the vapor.. that thing was like crazy quick and held an edge like mad. The Mystery camber DOES not come close. That's all. I will always stay with burton and have been for at least 20 years.

X-


----------

